# Truma Combi Boiler No Power.



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

Please can someone help me. I have searched already on this problem, but there is a twist in the tale.

I have a 2010 Autocruise Stardream which is fitted with a Truma 4E boiler which works on hook up as well as gas.........or rather it did. It now does not work on either.

I used it a couple of months ago and have booked to go away again on Friday. On checking the van over today, the boiler has stopped working. There has been no frost since I last used it and the water tank was full.

Everything else in the van works, but there appears to be no power to the boiler's control panel as no LED illuminate.

On reading the Truma handbook on fault finding it suggests checking the fuses.


It seemed staightforward until I actually looked at the boiler. It appears that the boiler is fitted with the fuses facing towards the front of the van. Not a problem on the assembly line, BUT a solid wood panel is then placed in front of the boiler giving no access to the fuses. 


There are no inspection hatches or removeable panels allowing anyone to get to the fuses.

To get to these I have two options:

1. Remove the boiler to check the fuses.

2. Cut two inspection holes.


Surely there must be an easier way of just checking the fuses, or have I missed something? (I have managed to get to the reset button, but there still is no power).

Can anyone help me?

Thank you,

Vic


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Vic

I'm guessing here but we've currently got an intermittent problem with a Truma 6E which displays similar symptoms. I'm suspecting that our problem is being caused by the fan failing to start occasionally, thus tripping the electronics. First time it happened I found that simply removing and replacing the fuse on the boiler reset the electronics (fuse wasn't blown) so next time I turned off the main power to the 'van and this also worked.

So I suggest that you disconnect the leisure battery for a few minutes, just to ensure that any "always on" connections are broken then try again. If that resets it, listen carefully to see if the fan starts when you switch the bouiler on, it should start first, before the boiler fires up.


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

Gaspode,

Rushed outside to give it a go. Alas, no change. Thank you anyway.

Vic


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

VJP said:


> Rushed outside to give it a go. Alas, no change. Thank you anyway.
> 
> Vic


Oh well, worth trying. :roll:

Looks like you'll be cutting some access holes doesn't it? There's a good chance the boiler fuse is blown and if you cut the holes now you won't need to do it next time eh?

Mine is in a similarly awkward place but I can just about get my hand in to get at the top fuse. I know space is at a premium in a M/H but you'd think the makers would provide adequate access for maintenance wouldn't you?


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

Spoke to the supplying dealer and a more local one. The boiler HAS TO BE REMOVED just to check / change the fuse. What moron decided that was a good idea. A bit more thought an inspection panel could have been installed when it was built or even a remote fuse box. As it is, a panel cannot be fitted while the boiler is in situ as there are additional wires in front of the boiler and the boiler's body is hard up against the cupboard wall. What a stupid situation. What surprises me even more, in some form or another, the Stardream has been around for a good number of years. Surely I cannot be the only Stardream owner who has come across this problem. Or am I?


----------

